# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Remote debugging code PL/SQL d'APEX

## pcouas

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis dans une procdure PL/SQL en production .
Est il possible de debugger une procdure PL/SQL contenu dans APEX ?
J'utilise APEX 4.0

Merci d'avance
Phil

----------

